# Minn Kota TM's



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I posted this on another site.
I have been giving some thoughts about upgrading my Terrova 80# i pilot, to one of the top three, Ulterra, Ultrex, or Terrova. There is nothing wrong with the one I have. This decision is to be able to use follow the contours, and improved spot lock. After reading many reviews, I am not sure if this is the best decision. Based not only on reviews, also from authorized service centers. A lot of parts, like head boards and circuit boards are on back order. I was surprised by how many of these are on their wait list. How many of you have or are having issues with your TM?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Use your Terrova until it dies. Get your money’s worth. Got an ultrex. Besides spot lock, no difference in performance for me.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. I was trying to justify the cost. Which I really don't think is worth it. I can deal with the spot lock difference. I have a transducer on the tm. So I'm going to get a g3n9 with a transom mounted transducer.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Who do you use for Electronics? You may want to look into the Lowrance trolling motor or Garmin. Brushless trolling motors that get way better performance and use a lot less battery life.


----------

